# Tuff Tackle Brawn



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought MO sold them?


----------



## mal097 (May 2, 2011)

There is quite a bit of info on them on one of the tacklebox forum.

...mal


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I know the Brawn reels have been a couple of years in production and will be made from fairly high spec stuff. Not sure what retail will be but these will be bulletproof and fully waterproof top end reels. Not sure if Simon (Tuff Tackle) has actually got any in production as yet,last I heard he was hoping to have them ready soon.

I own one of the Tuff Tackle Diablo Reels (pulls 30kg of drag) and its right up there with any top end Daiwa or Shimano. Bloody heavy reel though.

the Brawn will be much lighter but still strong and with serious drag ability


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Roundly bagged on the gtpopping forum a year or so back. The owner/manufacturer weighed into the argument from memory. I ws in the market for that sort of gear at the time and havent had another look since then.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

I looked into the Diablo range for ages, i really wanted to buy one, i love to support locals when i can. Basically though there was just a little too much negative information out there at the time, i'm not sure it was founded, but i didn't risk the pruchase. The line up looks much improved, and i certainly hope it stacks up.

it looks the goods, is local from what i know, and if it stacks up in the real (or reel) world i would buy one for sure...

Keen as mustard to see how they go on release


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Occulator said:


> Following on from the Van Stahl thread does anyone know anything about the Aussie designed and built Tuff Tackle Brawn range of game spinning reels. I couldn't get through to their web site for some strange reason,


I got though tonight
http://www.tufftackle.com.au/index.html

but I dont think they are ready as yet


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Actually thier products are made in China and sold under a number of different names around the world.
See the review of the Diablo on Alan Hawks' website for details.
http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/diab9.html


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

I was looking to buy a Diablo Snipper 6000, but just missed out on the last few Tuff Tackle had in stock. Am now saving and waiting for the 4000 Brawn to become available in the middle of the year. I would rather pay the $500 for an Aussie made reel than possibly double for a Japanese equivalent. I'll let you all know my thoughts once I have acquired and had a fish. Don't forget Tuff Tackle have a range of rods as well.


----------

